# Joy In The Dance -- A Typing Enigma



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Okie dokie, here's some posts from another thread that I'm putting here so that we can finally and officially type me without the posts getting lost in the mix.

Here's some polls as well:

What's my MBTI Type? - Poll
Enneagram - Poll
Instincts - Poll

Feel free to fight it out!

_______________________________________________

At the request of @Mantas I am making a nice, fresh, typing thread. I am going to try to be as informative and clear as possible, and to follow up each statement I make about myself with the question 'why?' and an answer under a spoiler.. I am, however, going to stay away from things which sound too much like they would point at a specific function, since I don't want to confuse myself. I am also going to write my questionnaire as if it's one of those worksheets they give children, except being much more in depth. Hopefully that will help us get back to basics. I am looking for clarification on my MBTI type, Enneagram type, and instinctual stackings.

I am willing to answer questions, make videos, or do whatever you think might help clarify my type. I do not want this thread to derail, but rather to be all about me, as it were.

So:

*Who are you?*

My username is Joy In The Dance. 
* *




I chose this username because it was a character in a book series which I read in middle school. I was remembering a time when I went on a hike with my family and we had some sort of argument and I was feeling misunderstood and I walked a bit away and was really wishing that this character, who I felt close to, was with me so I would have some friendly company. I also like the meaning of the name; I am a big fan of joy and this name makes me imagine joy, like a pulsing heart or a thread in the middle of all sorts of other nonsense. It makes me think of when I am going along my day and maybe I'm upset or bored or something, and then I am filled with a feeling of peace and joy; something transcendent. This is also something I equate to God, or at least God-adjacent, and it reminds me of one of my favorite hymns, the Lord of the Dance.


 I am 21 years old and I live in a somewhat sleepy town in the western US. I have a tiny-tiny part-time job working as a caregiver for a woman with Alzheimer's disease. 
* *




I got this job through a friend of my mother's about a year ago. It is something of an interesting story because I had been job-searching for quite a while (several years altogether) with absolutely no success. I was living at home, and my mother was really pushing me to look for work (naturally). However, one day I was at home alone and working on an application when I suddenly could not bear the constant rejection and trouble any longer and I tore up the application and I resolved that I was not going to send another application of this sort. This filled me with a sense and I knew that it was the right decision, but I became very worried and even was crying worrying about what I would do; I had chosen what I _didn't_ want to do but I had no conception of what I did want to do or could do. At some point I chose to pray and I got a very good answer which was: don't sell yourself out, be like the lily of the valley which does not worry what it will eat or what it will wear, trust your instincts and do what you are called to do and the money will follow. It was a wake-up call because I had been becoming very materialistic and it was a reminder to concentrate on the substance, not the necessities. Anyways, two days after I made this resolution, I was called about this job (which I hadn't applied for) and got it almost immediately. I thought this was a good lesson.


 I am looking for work and unsure about where I am going in life. I still live with my family. About a year and a half ago I lived in Germany (Munich) for about 6 months working as an au pair. That is my only other real work experience.

*What are your hobbies?* Would that I had any! Unfortunately, my chief hobby at the moment is going driving in the countryside. 
* *




Of course, it's not a terrible occupation, but it is expensive and rather dangerous (considering how quickly I drive). However, I like driving because it gives me an opportunity to really think, to see the world at least a little, to listen to music and sing along without annoying anyone, appreciate the beauty of nature and to have a sense of 'doing something' which I really lack in my life. If I had something else to do, I would not go driving very often, probably only if I was upset, or with someone else. It is something of an empty-calorie activity.


 I also like to cook, mostly baking. 
* *




It's fun, it allows me to feel really organized lol, another great time to listen to music, and it's something that I can tangibly see how well I've done it.


 I write 
* *




I actually really hate writing, I only like thinking about it, but usually when I start to write I get distracted by the Internet or something. But I really like my ideas and would feel like I was really losing something if I abandoned them, and it's the only thing I do that feels like it could be worthwhile -- there is income potential and even 'immortality' potential (even though my writing is probably not that good. But I am not a good judge and I can always hope). I publish my books on Kindle, partly because I do not feel that I could be published traditionally, partly because my writing does not have strong merit, partly because the books I've written are in odd categories, mostly because I don't want to try to go through all the bother, and because I don't want to have to discuss my work with an editor or agent (I appreciate criticism and advice, but I would not feel confident enough to defend my choices before a professional, and I would feel like I was always about to be called out).


 Technically I like learning languages, though it's turned into more of a feeling of obligation than anything. 
* *




I honestly find grammar very fun, I am annoyed when I _don't_ speak a language, it is a sign of respect, language is the soul of a culture, and I want to fully understand as many cultures as I can before I die, and it is a nice accomplishment to have.


 Sometimes I try painting or drawing, partly for fun and partly because I feel that I would like to have that accomplishment, I play piano and viola (ditto) and I'll adopt different hobbies and interests for a time on occasion -- some stick, some do not.

*What makes you happy?*

I like it when I'm able to establish a sense of routine in my life, which unfortunately is rare. My ideal day (within the constraints of the life I'm living now) would be one where I wake up very early and take a nice walk, seeing the sunrise, have a cup of coffee and a small breakfast (maybe a croissant), be very busy throughout the morning maybe learning languages, studying history or some other topic, practicing piano, drawing, etc., having a break for lunch, perhaps doing some writing or recreational reading in the afternoon, go into the city for some errand, go home and have dinner with my family, do our family activities, and then close the day with a glass of port or sherry and a few cookies or chocolates. Instead, it usually happens that I wake up at noon, eat indiscriminately, spend all my time on the Internet, annoy my friends and relations, go driving randomly, stay up till 3 in the morning watching television, repeat. I do not like that my days are like this.


________________________________________


Starting with: Write down everything that crosses your mind

Eating a cookie. My life is a mess. I really need to shower. I can see a random shoe out of the corner of my eye and it's distracting me. I will shift. Ok. Wow, it's two o'clock. My life really is a mess. I can't wait until my grandmother dies so I can really clean the house and my room and get things together. Is that wrong? No, I don't think so. Because it wouldn't have to be my grandmother's death, of course that's sad, but just I can't wait to have the house to myself. But also, how long does it take? Well...I hope it takes me a long time. Grandmother said she thinks the worst thing that could happen to someone is living to one hundred. Well, I don't know if she said worst. But I always hate it when people say things like that. Anyways, if that's true, this is really the best time for her to die. My mother said she wouldn't mind dying if she'd know that she'd done all her duties. That's such a creepy STJ thing to think. Life is about so much more than that; why can I not transfer this knowledge automatically into people's heads? But I like that my grandmother said that, really. That's what I admire about her, she has a real sense of . . . it's class, it's pure class, but that's such an ugly word. A sense of moderation, of knowing exactly what is your portion. Not wanting more and not accepting less. There's a bit in the Great Gatsby about how on the East Coast parties go nicely because there's no hurry, no one's thinking about the end all the time, but in the West Coast it's the opposite. That's probably the central theme of the book, really. That was Gatsby's real tragedy -- wanting more, trying to extend his life, bothering too much about the end.

Switching to perceiving -- looking around the room.

My room is such a disgusting mess and I do not want to look at it, ugh. But, let's not judge, let's just perceive. Pillows. I do like that pillow, it looks eastern and exotic but in a casual way. There's this painting that my grandmother did! INFP-friend said it was off-proportion, that was really very rude of her. I like it very much. Here's this picture of the man and the woman by the piano. I bought it because they reminded me so much of my characters, Henry and Constance, and now I'm writing them again! Of course, I couldn't give up on them. They've been above my bed all this time; how could they let me? That nice green-and-wicker sitting room. That just makes me think of...something very nice, maybe from my childhood, something that reminds me of the Lana del Rey song "Dark Paradise". Like if you step out that room, there is is. My Manderley-cupid. I can't believe he even broke, like in the book. Oh, and there is my spider outside the window. Still quite fat, I see. His web is a mess though. Ugh, my dad's home. I'll put on music; he's so noisy. Wow, this plant is still a little bit alive. I'll water it. Soil's dry. Now the water is pouring out over the counter. Whatever. Ok, time to face the mess. It's so ugly. It's not even that bad, but I have so many little things in my room that the moment one or two things get out of place, there's a domino effect. All it really takes is taking out the trash and making the shelves neater. Still. Oh, here's my reflection. Wow, haven't showered, my hair looks terrible. I guess I can take a shower after I'm done with this. I really don't want to though. My nice fall cornucopia. I wonder if it's time to take you down. No, not quite yet. I've really missed out on this fall. I wish I could've been...I don't even know what one does, though. Wearing scarves would have been a start.

Ok. The next is the shadow-judging but when I try to judge an imaginary person, they just end up turning into people I know irl who I judge))

_________________________________________________


Ok, let me try to zero in on my thoughts

Gonna do some random image stream-of-consciousnness

Taking my photos from this site:

Magic Mediterranean...........: Photo by Photographer Yuri Bonder - photo.net

(ok, for some reason the pic didn't go here. This is the closest version I found)









This is Arizona, right? Have I been there? Hmm, Antelope Canyon. It sounds familiar but idk if I've been there or not. Page, Arizona. I don't even know where that is. Page is a nice girl's name. Nicer if spelled with an i. It has that nice twisty sound, like Bailey or Blanche. My 6th grader homeroom teacher's daughter was named Page. I don't think I ever met her but she was a couple of years behind me in school. Well, this is a nice picture. It looks a little like a palace; I'd like to live here. The walls look like faces. It reminds me of a scene in _The Labyrinth._ Mm, David Bowie was certainly attractive in The Labyrinth. That was a cool movie. I watched it so often, and I always insisted that it didn't _really_ begin until Sarah said, "Come on, feet". Maybe the walls are faces, maybe they are giants who were turned into rocks. They look like they could be singing together. Very nice picture.










Well, this is boring. Two birds. I guess it's cool how they make a trapezoid. They are graceful. But boring.










Ooh, I like this! What country is it? Vilnius, that must be a city, I feel stupid, is it Spain? Italy? France? Romania? No matter. This is beautiful. My first thought is that I'd like to live there, in that window you can see, and look out of it in the morning. Maybe I'd have a cat who would come up from the bridge. Well, but I don't know how she'd get onto it. But that street. I suppose it's more of an alley. It reminds me of Dublin; whenever I think of Dublin I think of a labyrinth. But it has a European flavor to it. That bridge, that ground. I feel like I could walk down that alley, there's a storm in the sky, the air tastes like...like there's going to be a battle, or like you need to hurry home for tea. That city, you only get a glimpse of it, but it feels like it might be paradise, if you're seeing it from the alley. Do you think they light that lantern at night? Which hangs from the bridge? That must be beautiful, sad and eery and beautiful. I'd like to walk down that way alone at night, if it was safe. I'd feel like I was in an opera. But that sky makes me feel like I'm about to see the world turn apart. It's nice how the lantern is the center of the picture; it feels like a symbol, that light which is so pretty at night, when the washing-woman comes out to do some business, and couples wander a little aimlessly, maybe children are sent out there to do something and feel very frightened -- it's a very domestic light, against that sky which looks very cosmic. And that lantern's not lit but it could be. There's other lanterns in the picture as well, and the yellow of the walls is positioned in such a way that it seems really warm and soft, like candlelight. I suppose the picture is about light. 










Well. Fist of all, I think I have to point out that the central rock looks like a lion or a Sphinx. I never realized how much the Sphinx does look like a lion until I saw this picture. And then, the way the light falls from the rocks is very interesting and somber. It is like a pride of lions though. Stone lions, like the giants from the first picture, laying in wait like King Arthur or like in the Chronicles of Narnia. Preserved from the beginning of time. The water looks so cold. Like a place of death. Peaceful, I suppose, but in a chilling way. There seems to be someone on the top of that cliff. I would be a little frightened there. Maybe less frightened if it wasn't in black and white, probably awed. That sun must have been beautiful. 

I can do more or I can do something else.

________________________


Quote Originally Posted by tine View Post
1) You're starting out on an adventure, whatre your thoughts/feelings and what do you want to take? Why?

2) You've left home and have been travelling for a couple of days, but you just realised you forgot to pack something important to you. What are you thinking/feeling and how do you react? Why?

3) An aggressor comes at you, ranting and yelling. How would you feel? What are you thinking? How do you react? Why?

4) You're given the choice of a partner to take with you on your journey. What would you want them to have in qualities? Why?

5) How would you go about making a decision on your journey? i.e. which way to go next
Thank you! 

(I just want to say, this is sort-of cute for me because when I was little my dad told me stories about how I would find a hot air balloon in the forest and go to this magical land called Arania, it would involve such things as choosing who I would take with me, and all this, on another note I suddenly want to cry. Anyways, I'm just going to say I'm going to Arenia as that simplifies it)

(Actually, that complicates it. I'm going to say that instead I'm going to go in the TARDIS somewhere. Let's say Tang China).

1. Wow, this is exciting, I'm finally going to get to see ancient China! Now, would it be unethical to buy pottery and then to sell them in the modern day in mint condition? Yes, it would be unethical, and they would fail dating tests, anyways. Now, let's see. I definitely want to learn everything I possibly can about Tang China so I can get the most out of the experience! I don't have to worry about the language, so I think I'll start with memorizing the emperors and the major political events; get the most boring stuff out of the way at first. I don't know exactly what year I'll be going to -- here's a fun game, I can try to guess when I get there based on context clues. Ok, now that I've memorized the broad strokes of the history, I'll memorize what different clothes looked like and what the usual social roles were so that I can properly identify people and not make too many mistakes in etiquette. I should figure out the money system so I can look like a real local...but that's boring, so I want. I'll pack some stuff, but I'd rather buy things there for the full experience. I hope I'm prepared enough; I'm worried I won't know enough and it'll just be a 'thing' instead a full section of my life. I want to really fall in love with this time and place. Maybe I'll make a list of things I want to be sure not to miss or forget. Should I bring a recorder so that if I hear music I can keep it with me and remember it? That's very special, I won't be able to hear that again.

2. I will probably fret, freak out a little, be over-dramatic with the 'now the whole trip is ruined' and then get over it when I find something else to be my 'security blanket' lol
I don't think I have any objects like that but I can get weird the first time something 'goes wrong'

3. Whoa...what's happening? This is kind-of exciting...should I be scared? Ok, what do I do if they physically attack me? Ok, good, I have a plan for that. Well, I don't think I did anything wrong...either way, this person is acting ridiculous. This is a good opportunity to assert my superiority and make them look foolish (lol I don't actually think that, but that's the gist of my thoughts). Should I yell back or would that just bring me to their level? Should I play the victim and gain the sympathy of the people around me? This is kind-of funny. I want to laugh at the ridiculousness of this but I don't want to look too callous. I will probably act bored or perturbed, depending on how they are yelling at me.

4. Ok, I want them to be interesting, someone who it won't be awkward to travel with. I want someone who's going to be up for anything and is going to be as or more daring than me; I'd way rather be the boring one and I'll prefer to have someone who will push me, not someone who'll be sitting in the hotel room all evening. But I don't want any sort of frat boy or party girl person either, though it's good if they're up for a party. I want someone who I can trust and have good, deep or at least stimulating conversations with, I don't want to be stuck in a carriage with someone who's just going to talk about the weather and repeat platitudes. Basically, I want someone who will make the whole experience more valuable; in this case the trip will be part of the story of our friendship or whatever. Otherwise it's like I'm doing the trip myself, but with boring or difficult people as obstacles.

5. Ok, for instance, we could go on a trip through the mountains and to the Silk Road; in the other case I could go visit the palace and meet the emperors. Well, both seem really cool and it's a shame to miss either of them. Of course, I can see the mountains in China in the 21st century as well. The Silk Road though, that's a sad thing to miss. But I would rather meet the emperors and such. For one thing, it simply intrigues me a little more and I am more interested in people than...roads, and it will make the experience more valuable in hindsight because I might look back to friendships or relationships of whatever nature, later I will think back to Tang China and I can think 'ah, yes, I have friends then'. Plus, I'll feel cooler knowing emperors and fancy people than merchants and such, and it seems like something you can't reduplicate in any other time, how court life was at a particular point in time, and it feels more valuable to experience the thing that won't ever have a duplicate.

__________________________________________________

I'm going to add some paragraphs from my writing that I think express something important to me or might point at my cognitive functions or Enneagram.

*From "Midnight Tea"*

“You know,” she said, carefully, keeping a firm gaze ahead, “I wish I lived in a time when there were still secrets to be discovered. I want it so badly. It’s not pretention. You know better than anyone else that I am not pretentious. I want what I want. And what I want is to live in a time when there are tombs to be opened. Secret worlds to find out. Something not spoiled by time. Preserved. Untouched for three thousand years. I can’t – I can’t live like this.”
“How do you know that there are not secrets yet to be discovered? In June 1914 there were probably girls like you, believing that they were to be cursed with uninteresting times.”
She looked at me, scandalized. “I don’t want world war. That isn’t a secret. It’s simply destruction. Dissection. This world is like a frog that’s been torn apart. It’s too busy. Do you remember Lady of Australia?”
The corner of her mouth twitched and I blinked fondly. “Lady of Australia, how could I forget you?”
“My country is bleak and untraveled,” she said. “Endless white. Endless cold. It is beautiful. No one ever understands, when I tell them.”
“Do you want them to? Why sully your land with their footsteps?”
She blinked and paused, placing her hand lightly on my forearm. “You’re right. But you can visit any time you like – say, do you remember the line from The Little Prince?”
“‘What makes a desert beautiful is that somewhere it hides a well.’”
“Good, then we can return to the documentary.”
She leaned against me, and we watched the undressing of the ancient tomb. I felt her slight weight against me and thought about Aida and the two lovers who met their death in just such a place, and imagined the walls of my living room being calcified and wrapped in layers of stone and sand, the light of the television flickering and finally going black and the room wrapping us in its darkness, while Constance and I reclined forever in eternal repose, only the blackness of sleep and the brightness of dream, while a thousand everyday scenes would be played out in our underworld fairytale.
It seemed to me almost that, as the documentary spun on, we really did step into that infinite slumber for a time, and became pieces which would have been placed in a museum – buried again under the glass pyramid of the Louvre, and with hundreds of thousands of faceless people reading our placards, being moved or feigning interest in our story: the Lady of Australia and her unnamed lover, a quasi-domestic scene, a pseudo-comic tragedy. Who would not rather be like the American couple, the Etruscan husband and wife, than like lonely Tutankhamen or any of those blessèd, preservèd, Catholic saints?

...

“Why do you have to learn everything, Constance? Why be a traveler everywhere? Why not find your home somewhere?”
She laughed. “I want to see the past with one clear eye. Not any fuzzy matter. I want to see a line across the centuries, telling me why the croissant tastes the way it does; I want the first person who found wheat and I want all the dairy farmers of history to sing at me, I want to hold the history of the oven and of flour and of France and of the café and I want them to hold them inside me, within the flavor, without thinking at all.
“Some people are happy enough to know that it tastes good.”
“And we mustn’t have anything to do with them, Henry,” she said, and this time darkly.

...

*From "Caerleon"*

And I wept, wept in self-pity, wept like a child for my poor lost self, and for the world I had left behind on that cursed day when my father had taken us to London that I might learn a trade. There was nothing more profane than a trade, I considered. Whether you are a blacksmith, turning out weapons of war for profit, or a king, turning your heart cold and measuring everything against the good of the country, eternity and true freedom is lost when you join forces with numbers and consider everything only according to what it is worth, and forget what it means. If only that vile thought had not entered the mind of my father! Then we might have remained, Arthur and I, far from the dirty world of money and laws, among the grass and the sky and the river and the trees that were full of eternity – that eternity which we had traded for a measure of practical security! That my soul would be joined with a despicable girl whom I had worshipped for that strand of sunlight that had illuminated her features – but it was the sunlight I had loved, and not her. And I felt with the valley a sting of betrayal, as though I had been married to freedom, to the dynamism and pure timeless essence of life, and that in wedding myself to the human girl I was divorcing this phantom and losing the best half of myself. 

...

*From "Forest Perilous"*

She lived in holiness; that is, singularity. For her, everything was the only one of its kind – and thus complete and filled with its ideal and essential property. Every tree was the tree which stood in the center of the world; every glass of water contained in its fullness water; every human being, rich and poor, old and young, miserable and joyful, contained and embodied humanity. Her eyes shone with the riches of the depths of the Ocean – for everything with her was endowed with a capital letter – and the gentle, thoughtful movements of her hands brought meaning to the slightest gestures. And there was no gossip, no vulgarity, no whimsy, which had the power to distract her from this completeness and this clarity: for of this clarity was she composed.

...

She shook her head. “Nothing about you. Only if I come to understand – really, truly understand – that there is no such thing as a good person, or a bad person . . . that light and dark are two sides of the same coin – that they need each other, or else they will not exist at all. How can you do something wrong – unless you knew that you could have done something better?”

I shook my head bitterly. “I am all evil – except for you.”

“That can’t be,” she said, “Because even when I am dead – you will exist. And even if you turn entirely to the dark, it means you must turn away from the light, and so the light will be shining on your back – even when I am dead.”

...

Loneliness is real. Loneliness is the only real thing there is. Everything else . . . a delusion, a trick of the light. Only in darkness are things as they really are. To be old is to be alone – but few prepare for this murky period of their lives, but only think (if they ever do think of it): when it comes to that, I will endure. Or else ‘I will have everything sorted out by then, the old are wise and so will I be’. And in fact, if I have discovered one thing in this life it is that people can and will endure situations they would have called impossible, if only because there is no other option. As for the other part of it, people do indeed sort their lives out – that is, they find husbands and wives, and bear children, and discover sources of livelihood and of happiness – but all of this can be knocked down with a single gust of wind, and the wind blows stronger as you reach the end of your path – for that way is near the sea. And I have never seen any evidence that the old are any wiser than the young or in fact the middle-aged. They appear wise because they endure, but they endure only because they must, and if they had the power they would certainly rearrange the world and trade their wisdom, as it is called, for the power and beauty of youth.

To be old is to be alone; to be alone is to be old. At this period of my life I was perhaps not old by the usual methods of calculation – in fact I was only settling out of youth – but my soul’s back was bent over with the ravages of time, and my soul’s voice raspy and broken. Few also prepare for this premature old age – but it is in fact very common and so much a fact of life as is rain in the spring, which we imagine will be perfect and untouched by troublesome weather. Can youth in such a case be regained? Perhaps for a time – after all, even the rain that Noah knew only lasted forty nights – but not forever, as the seasons march on without considering who has been stuck indoors.

They say that there are roses which bloom in winter. I do not know if I believe them, for I have not seen such a flower myself, but there will come a day when I will travel to the winter-land and I will find out if this object exists – as will you one day, and everyone who walks the earth.

Alone I thought of Catrìona, but her name became chalky in my mind through too-constant repetition, my mind a barren plain on which no flowers grew, where I forgot if I was myself and if it was myself who had done anything which I remembered.

The barren plain spread itself across my mind. I kept walking towards the horizon, until my legs would have collapsed under me had they been real, a feeling of sickness, of nausea, of the soulless pain of repetition keeping me from changing the path of my thoughts, which concentrated on things which had nothing at all to do with me. A cloud floating in the sky became my passionless obsession: I saw it and looked back at it, twice or three times a minute, to see if it had changed. And whether it had changed or not – such things were of no interest to me. There was only one thing of import – reaching across the horizon, leaving the plain, which stretched forever and forever in both directions and in which there was no shelter.

_If I walk to the horizon, will I find you waiting there for me?_


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

@BurningIce do you have any thoughts?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Dancing Willow said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=66511" target="_blank">BurningIce</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> do you have any thoughts?


The introduction was written by an ENFP.
In front of the chaotic bulk of data she reacts with this:
"Following the advice of someone I consider worth listening to, let's put some order in this chaos"

Te mobilized (EXFP):

"Can't stand any measure of chaos in information, when nothing is clear. In such situations, tries to simplify the information: "Do we have any actual, concrete facts and figures? Lets start with these. " "

I get a feeling that the first approach is to make people comfortable from an emotional point of view, this vouches for emotivist, she starts by listing what she wants to avoid THEN sais what she wants to achieve:

" I am, however, going to stay away from things which sound too much like they would point at a specific function, since I don't want to confuse myself."

this vouches for negativist.

Now, the only emotivist negativist with Te in tertiary position is ENFP. 

To confirm Fi creative we have her job, not everyone would accept to do that as a job and for an ESFP it would probably feel degrading and against the goals of their Se (I'm not insulting the OP, just excluding Se dom). Why Fi? (Not wi-fi, I said why Fi?) Because takin care of an elderly requires attention on the individual and the split sees Fe focussing on a group (she would work in a retirement house with many elderly, my ESTP aunt excercises her Fe tertiary this way) and Fi focussing on the individual.

Now look at the passage "what makes you happy?" the answer is "Sensory Stimuli" with an accent on relaxation and comfort, so what she values and needs the most, what she considers absolutely attractive is Si. (This kinda fixes also dominant Ne)
This specific way to live it is Si seeking (inferior), I would bet she has favourite foods in specific restaurants and she probably didn't even notice.

"Two birds. I guess it's cool how they make a trapezoid. " If it's not enough for you to read all of the imagination quotes she posted to be persuaded she is an intuitive and she uses the intuition of potential (Ne), this little sentence is enlightening, she doesn't look at the shape and color of the sky and the birds, she doesn't think of the power held in the wings of the birds, which would have been Se, no... she is bored by the obvious and bling... focusses on the potential (Ne).

This is my answer: ENFP

to conclude, I would like to post this video I made last night where I suggest how to start seeing things about yourselves and learn to see to which function your behaviors correspond:


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

PS: the passage about what she thinks is highly judgemental and focussed on right and wrong (likely filtered for the public deliberately or subconsciously) anyway Fi. 
That passage shows her introverted function. 

The passage about the room, I honestly see anything BUT the room there, her mode of perception is intuitive and since that question is aimed at showing the extraverted function, we have Ne. 

This tells us she is either Ne-Fi or Fi-Ne.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

BurningIce said:


> The introduction was written by an ENFP.
> In front of the chaotic bulk of data she reacts with this:
> "Following the advice of someone I consider worth listening to, let's put some order in this chaos"
> 
> ...


I'm impressed


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@BurningIce, thank you! (btw, I _do_ have favourite foods I eat at specific restaurants and tbh I rarely split from them)
:butterfly:


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Joy In The Dance said:


> @_BurningIce_, thank you! (btw, I _do_ have favourite foods I eat at specific restaurants and tbh I rarely split from them)
> :butterfly:


It's a Si inferior trait :kitteh: thanks for coming back to me and confirming my intuition :kitteh:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Yessss MY INTUITTION is right! I have said Fi from the beginning. I dont get Fe at all. I have wavered on the perceiving axis. First intuition said NFP. Then, later... I began to think she had Se somewhere which now I think may be a 7 fix thing. And lately ive been back at ENFP for her. Definitely a heart type. Im thinking 4w3 possibly 2? Still working on that one (im reading a great book).


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

You are seing Se role in her title, for example. She tries to introduce herself as a fun loving and energetic person, but it's only a facade. :kitteh: We ALL have a facade we put on when we are in a new situation, that's why it's called "role function".

PS. I know that quote in the signature *grin*


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

BurningIce said:


> You are seing Se role in her title, for example. She tries to introduce herself as a fun loving and energetic person, but it's only a facade. :kitteh: We ALL have a facade we put on when we are in a new situation, that's why it's called "role function".
> 
> PS. I know that quote in the signature *grin*


Hehe *grins back*


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Dancing Willow said:


> Hehe *grins back*


I like this quote and a google search tells me that it is Poe)


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Joy In The Dance said:


> I like this quote and a google search tells me that it is Poe)


Google search is correct lol

The story behind the grins (i knowww you're curious lol), is that I saved a pic on my FB for a future cover pic with this quote. .. a cpl days later, @BurningIce had quoted it somewhere. .. i told her the coincidence. ... then she saw it here in my signature. I think it was also her way of saying "i know who you are", because we are familiar with one another on different online sites, but under different names lol.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Dancing Willow said:


> Google search is correct lol
> 
> The story behind the grins (i knowww you're curious lol), is that I saved a pic on my FB for a future cover pic with this quote. .. a cpl days later, @BurningIce had quoted it somewhere. .. i told her the coincidence. ... then she saw it here in my signature. I think it was also her way of saying "i know who you are", because we are familiar with one another on different online sites, but under different names lol.


Aha)
Thank you for the explanation) I figured there was some inside joke there))


----------



## Snakespeare (Jun 6, 2015)

Hm, interesting! People in this thread type you as an ENFP but I actually got quite strong Si-vibes from you and didn't see almost any Ne. I would actually type you as an ISxJ. I didn't get any strong vibes from any of the judging functions, other than I would believe you are a feeler over a thinker, which would mean ISFJ, which was the type I very much "felt" through your whole post.

I feel like ISFJ was quite obvious, but maybe I'm wrong! I'm also an ISFJ myself, so I understand that type as well.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Snakespeare said:


> Hm, interesting! People in this thread type you as an ENFP but I actually got quite strong Si-vibes from you and didn't see almost any Ne. I would actually type you as an ISxJ. I didn't get any strong vibes from any of the judging functions, other than I would believe you are a feeler over a thinker, which would mean ISFJ, which was the type I very much "felt" through your whole post.
> 
> I feel like ISFJ was quite obvious, but maybe I'm wrong! I'm also an ISFJ myself, so I understand that type as well.


Thanks!)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Joy In The Dance said:


> @BurningIce, thank you! (btw, I _do_ have favourite foods I eat at specific restaurants and tbh I rarely split from them)
> :butterfly:


I do that too, is that Si stuff? xD

Also, I will probably look at the thread tomorrow, too tired now. Can't say I'll read the whole thing, but I'll try to give a profound opinion when I'm truly awake x)


----------



## Snakespeare (Jun 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I do that too, is that Si stuff? xD


I would say so, without getting into the details about it. :star:

Also, hey there! Long time no see :ghost2:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Snakespeare said:


> I would say so, without getting into the details about it. :star:
> 
> Also, hey there! Long time no see :ghost2:


It would make sense! 

You're right, how are you?


----------



## Snakespeare (Jun 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> It would make sense!
> 
> You're right, how are you?


The Si feels like that stuff. 

I'm good! Finally accepted my inner ISFJ. How are you? We're so sneaky, I feel bad. :th_sur: (<- best smiley use, am I right?)


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I am thinking if OP cannot be weak Se user, which creates an illusion of her using Si. Mixed with enn 7 fix. 

Sticking to the same food is most likely going to mean not SP only. lol. I am low Se. I pretty much stick to the same food, but I almost always want to try something new. I very often end up buying the same, as buying bad food is a waste of money. Consequences.


----------

